# Gunther Schuller Dead At 89



## starthrower

Nice piece here just published a few days ago.


----------



## arpeggio

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
WOW!!!!!! Thanks. Clears up a lot.


----------



## Albert7

Wow, my week just hit the depression-o-meter harder now .

I will miss Schuller. Sorry, bye bye man of the third stream movement.


----------



## starthrower

New York Times obituary.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/22/a...sized-classical-and-jazz-dies-at-89.html?_r=0


----------

